# Cpc-a



## paulinethalmann (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking for employment in medical office. I obtained my CPC-A certification Nov. 2012 and have successfully completed xternship program. I have an Associates Degree in Business Administration as well. Looking for part-time employment to gain experience. Have had training in MOSS and IMS medical software. Proficient in Microsoft Office and Quickbooks.  Resume and references are available upon request. Just looking for an opportunity to put my knowledge and skills to work.


----------



## gmuslimani (Mar 6, 2013)

The business that provided your xternship did not hire you?


----------



## paulinethalmann (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes they have as a co-biller. However, this position is a work from home and I am also looking  to obtain experience in a medical practice as well!


----------



## scacioppe (Aug 17, 2014)

*Looking for X-ternship*

I am a CPC-A. I passed the certification exam a few years ago, however, I have been working as an Occupational Therapist for the past 27 years. I therefore have not worked as a Medical Coder. I recently decided I would like to pursue my career in Medical Coding and obtain experience through an X-ternship. I live in Brick, NJ. My name is Susan and I can be reached at scacioppe13@gmail.com. Thank you for your time.


----------

